# How do you train to stop barking



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

Ugh - Jordan is getting worse with barking I swear.

Barking fit when I leave for work in the morning, even though she is still goes without command to go to her kennel.

Barking fit if she hears a doorbell - real life or tv.

Barking at dogs she has known her whole life and used to be submissive to 

Help!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Teach her the command "Quiet" for doorbells, or t.v. 

How I Teach It:

Takes some treats(or if your dog isn't food motivated, use a clicker and praise) hold them in your hand. Trigger the barking by ringing the door bell, and hold the treat infront of her nose saying "Quiet"

She should stop barking and start focusing on the treat. Once she's quiet give her the treat and repeat the command. Repeat as needed.


----------



## myshadow (Aug 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008Teach her the command "Quiet" for doorbells, or t.v.
> 
> How I Teach It:
> 
> ...


Once I read this, I tried it with my Shadow. It has helped immensely !!! After 3 days, when the doorbell rings, she barks an alert, then runs to me and sits. treats have stopped, now it's a scratch behind the ears and "Good girl'


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Glad it helped!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Tried this with Mandalay. She ran around and barked, forgot about the treat and did not come back to me until I finally called her. Guess we'll keep working on it.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does she like food better? Or Toys? Praise?


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Fruit Gushers. She would eat my foot for a pack of fruit gushers.









For her hard milkbone type crunchy treats, she goes to her room (her crate, but since we bought the HUGE one, I have been calling it her room). Even if I dont ask her to go, when she sees that we have the box of crunchy treats she will take off legging it to her room and wait for one.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Were you using those? I would suggest using her most favorite treats right now just for this, and not for anything else.


----------

